# The "Misquote the Person Above You" Thread



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

Pre:
The rules are simple.  Using the quote option, quote the person's text above you but edit it before you post, add, delete, change, but leave it at least similar to the original and within forum rules (aka clean, ctenidae).  And take out the nested quotes for clarity.  Comment on the misquote and prepare for the revenge.

Starts:

Greg started a supportive, knowledgable community here at AlpineZone.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Greg started a sarcastic, mentally challenged community here at AlpineZone.




And yet somehow we manage to to answer everyone's question with near 100% accuracy.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2005)

> And yet somehow we manage to destroy everyone's self-worth with near 100% effectiveness.



We've really got to improve on these things.

And where the $%&$^&% do you get off, telling me I have to keep it %*$&%&%*( clean? I'll say any $#&%&$ I want, any ##*$* time I want. Quote that, you little *#&@^$, with a %*#&$ *%*(@@ complex and a %&#(@!1!1!!11!oneoneone!


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> We really don't need to improve on my hygiene.
> 
> And where the $%&$^&% do you get off, telling me I have to keep it myself clean? I'll bathe any time I want, anywhere time I want. Quote that, you little clean freak, with a cleanliness complex and deodorant!



I think there are several here that would beg to differ about the need to improve your hygiene.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2005)

> I think there are several here that would beg to sit in a hot, bubbly tub with you.



I'm flattered and all, really, but you're just not my type.

Is it sad that this entire thread consists (and will likely continue to do so) entirely of us?

You get that mountain-top funeral planning business off the ground yet?

And, how do you get the "{Inset name} wrote" thing to work?


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I'm flattered and all, really, and you're just my type.
> 
> I am happy that this entire thread consists (and will likely continue to do so) entirely of us.
> 
> ...



I knew I shouldn't have linked to my Zoto website from this profile with all these sicko's running around here.

Also, the code is: [+quote+="Marc"+][/+quote+], remove the +'s, or you can just find that little quote button in the top right hand corner of this post


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I'm glad I linked to my Zoto website from this profile with all these sicko's running around here.



Groovy, man. Straight ballin'.
Mountain top brothels- a great source of ski bunnies to populate empty slopes.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Groovy, man. Free ballin'?
> Mountain top brothels- a great source of ski bunnies to populate my empty pants.




And I can tell, you need your pants filled in a bad way, and no I'm not free ballin' today, not at work where my cute but engaged office mate might notice.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> And I can tell your pants are filled with weed, and no I'm not drinking highballs today, not at work where my cute but engaged office mate might notice.



I don't even know what you're talking about anymore. Really, stop cutting the pill in half. You need to take the whole thing. Either that, or start drinking highballs. Or both.

Prescription medications should never be taken with alcohol, except under the advice of your doctor. Alcohol is bad for you, kids, mmmkay? Drugs are bad, too. You should probably bring all of them to me, and I'll dispose of them properly.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I don't even know what I'm talking about anymore. Really, stop dividing the pillow in half. You need to take the whole thing, I don't need a pillow. Either that, or start drinking highballs. Or both.
> 
> Prescription medications are always taken by me with alcohol, and I am not a doctor. Alcohol is bad for you, kids, unless you're female and of age, mmmkay? Drugs are bad, too. You should probably bring all of them to me, and I'll eat them like all other robots that feed on the elderly's prescription meds.



Ok, the thing about us and the pillows was never supposed to get out; and I knew you were a robot all along, you tricky bastage.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Ok, the thing about the US using comfy pillows was never supposed to get out; and you know I've done the Robot all along, you tiny dancer.



Doing the Robot is sooo 1980's. Get with the program- it's all about The Worm, now.

Are you the one leaking information about CIA techniques, then? Why do you hate America?


----------



## Chris_skis (Dec 14, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Are you the one leaking information about CIA techniques, then? Why do you hate Team America, World Police?



I hated the movie too, but the main tune is kind of catchy.


----------



## noski (Dec 14, 2005)

Chris_skis said:
			
		

> I waited for Scooby Doo, but Shaggy was kind of touchy.



I am going back to my corner since I am clearly not cut out for this level of play. I am gone.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 14, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> It's time to back up 15 and punt, but my cubicle is too small.  Flag on the play, illegal procedure.



Zippy the Pinhead would be proud of us.  

Non-sequiturs are fun! 
Non-sequiturs are fun!
Non-sequiturs are fun!


----------



## Marc (Dec 14, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I am the Pinhead and I am proud of us.
> 
> Non-sequiturs are over rated and I like cheese!
> Non-sequiturs are over rated and I like cheese!
> Non-sequiturs are over rated and I like cheese!



No, no, self deprecating humor has to be more subtle than that, Chile, but I'm glad it's no longer the "Marc and ctenidae freak show" anymore.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I'm glad it's no longer the "Marc and ctenidae freak show" anymore.




I feel so unwanted, As if I've lost a joust with Sir Jokesalot.
You know, love is like a Drano margarita. Sure, it'll clean you out, but it leaves you feeling all empty inside.

Does it count if you quote the person above you, but misquote a movie in reply?


----------



## Marc (Dec 14, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I feel so unwanted, As if I've lost a beer from my favorite six pack.
> 
> You know, I love a margarita. Sure, it'll clean your mind out, but it will also make me dance like a mofo.
> 
> Does it count if I suck at this game and don't read the rules and I quote the person above you, but misquote a movie in reply?



I suppose we can let it count, especially since you've admitted like me, alcohol is the only thing that can get me to cut a rug; not well, but it happens...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I suppose I can let it out, especially since you've admitted like me, alcohol is one thing that can get me to cut the steak; smells like hell, but 5hit happens...



Cheap beer and a big Mexican dinner will do that to you.
As for dancing, by the time I've had enough to drink for dancing, I've had too much to drink to dance.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 14, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> A ride in a Mexican taxi will do that to you.
> As for dancing, the hat dance was plenty for me.



That fat lady in Nogales was real trouble.  She put her dog on me and her son was worse.  My attorney advised me to hit the road.


----------



## VB (Dec 14, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> No, no, self deprecating humor is too subtle than for skiers like us, Chile, but I'm glad your the "Marc and ctenidae freak show" so its not always me.



Great work, but do you really hate so many people?


----------



## Marc (Dec 15, 2005)

VB said:
			
		

> Great work, but do you really eat so many people?




Ah, ski bunnies were discussed in another th.. ah, nevermind; and methinks the FNG needs to read the rules better...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Ah, ski bunnies were disgusted in another th.. ah, nevermind; and methinks the FSM needs to read the rules better...



I don't know what you're doing to the ski bunnies, but if you drive them all away from the mountain top brothel, there'll be heck to pay.

As for the FSM, you better be careful- Invoking the name of the Flying Spaghetti Monster can be dangerous in its own right (after all, he created the rules), and always carries the potential of starting a creationism/evolution flamewar.


----------



## Marc (Dec 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You don't know what I do to the ski bunnies, but I drive them all away from the mountain top brothel.
> 
> As for the FSM, you better be careful- Invoking the name of the Fo' Shizzle Mizzle can be dangerous in its own right (after all, he created the rules), and always carries the potential of starting a bad ego trip.



Ahhhhh... and I don't want to know either, it sounds like- and thanks for the Fo' Shizzle Mizzle compliment, I won't let it go to my head, and I'm glad your gittn' down wit da Boston urban culture.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 15, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Emmmmmmm.......I don't know sh*t from shinola me-self, but it sounds like the Fer Shure Messhugah complex.  Have a Guiness and you'll be OK in Boston urban culture, boyo.



We Irish gotta stick together, ya know.....


----------



## Chris_skis (Dec 15, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> We are rich, go to Aspen together, ya know.....



You might, but all I can afford is Stowe...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2005)

Chris_skis said:
			
		

> Mighty icy, go slow...



What is the sound of one ski carving, grasshopper......?


----------



## Marc (Dec 16, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Why don't I make myself another grasshopper......?




I think you've had plenty ChileMass, and on a Friday morning?  Weelll... I guess it *is* 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> It's almost 5:00 here now.  What am I waiting for?



But, instead - I think I'll go see Harry Potter with my daughter......


----------



## Paul (Dec 16, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> But, instead - I think I'll go play with my Harry Potter action figure......





Almost 3:30...still another hour and a half, God, I hate this job....


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Almost 3:30...still another pint and a half, God, I love this bourbon....



I'm with you, buddy!
I really don't drink that much- never before 5 pm, no matter what time zone I'm measuring. And never more than any ten men can drink.
All things in moderation, I say, including moderation itself.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "10 Men Drinking Bourbon"?  Does that come right after the Nine Ladies Dancing?




ctenidae - I can barely spell your screen name, especially after a couple belts myself, but I like your style.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 19, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> ctenidae - I can barely tie my shoes, especially after being hogtied with my own belt, but I lay yo' brothel bunnies in style, fo' shizzle.


Hmmmm, hogties and brothel bunnies.... reminds me that I qualified for the "Ultimate Mantown"
Included is a 100 lb pig and a stripper pole.
I didn't win.


----------



## Marc (Jan 6, 2006)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, fatback and bacon brunch.... reminds me that I qualified for the "Ultimate Mantown"
> Included is a 100 lb pig on a stripper pole.
> I didn't win.




Sounds like a pork fat fetish to me... and no, I just couldn't let this thread die  :dunce:


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Sounds like a pork fat sandwich tonight for me... and yes, I think Ctenidae wishes I would just die  :dunce:



That's okay, Marc. I'm sure you're okay in someone's book.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul said:
			
		

> Be careful, Marc. I think Paul likes you........  :wink:



What's so funny about peace, love & understanding?  Wasn't that Hunter S. Thompson's mantra......?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> What's so great about peas, lube & underclothing?  Wasn't that Hunter S. Thompson's mantra......?



I don't think Gonzo ate many veggies, but if you don't know a good thing when you see it, then there's not much I can do for you.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> ctenidae - I can barely remember my own name, especially after a couple belts, but I like my sty.



You know, Chilemass, we all like you, and we're interested in what you have to say, but we don't really need to know your porcine living habits.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 9, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> ctenidae eats worms!  ctenidae eats worms!



Hey, I wasn't one who brought up piggy products.


----------



## Marc (Jan 9, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey, I was one who bought up the piggy products.



So is that because you are making some bacon wrapped scallops for the AZ Pats football party next weekend?


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> So is that because you are getting some celophane wrapped trollops for the AZ Pats Peak freeball party next weekend?


So, it all comes back to snowbunnies and ski brothels again?
What's the difference between you guys and a high-speed quad?  Not everyone's ridden a quad.


----------



## Marc (Jan 9, 2006)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> So, I always come back to snowbunnies and ski brothels again.
> What's the difference between your bunnies and a high-speed quad?  Not everyone's ridden a quad.



Ok, first of all, has anyone told your wife you plan on frequenting my brothels? And second, my bunnies will be selected by me so you can trust they will be of the highest quality.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2006)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So is that because you are getting some celophane wrapped trollops for the AZ Pats Peak freeball party next weekend?



What, New In Box, so you can be assured of their freshness and that they'll have all the requisite bits?

I know, I know, I just re-quoted a misquote, but I couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## Marc (Jan 11, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> What, no inbox? so you can't be assured of my outbox freshness and that I'll have all the requisite bits?
> 
> I know, I know, I just re-tarded a misquote the person above you thread, but I couldn't pass out from the burbon in time.




I don't know if we're thinking of the same thing here, but I hope not... I obviously am not drinking as much burbon as you.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I don't know if we're drinking the same thing here, but......obviously I need to start drinking earlier in the day.....



Meanwhile, I was still thinking.......Elvis is still the King, Elvis is everywhere......


----------



## Marc (Jan 12, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I was drinking and thinking.......I am still the King but Elvis is everywhere......




Yes, Chile, you are still the king, jeez don't let the whole moderator title go to your head or anything; and I'd get that Elvis paranoia checked out.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 13, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> "Yea, verily, thou art still the king....."  I like the sound of that............And who the hell are you calling paranoid - huh???



It's good to be the king.  I am the master of my domain.......


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 13, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> It's good to be kinged.  King me!  I am the master of my checkerboard.......


What the hell is "freeballin"???


----------



## Marc (Jan 13, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Who the hell is "freeballin" today???





Errah... not me, I'm at work and I like the pants I have on...  :dunce:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2006)

Freeballin,  I really need to follow this thread more.  I actually may have to edit my own post.


----------



## Paul (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Freeballin,  I really need to follow this practice more.  I actually may have to go commando.




TMI, Bob, but thanks for sharin'


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2006)

laughing as I leave work. See all tues.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Free the weed, man have I got the munchies I really need to eat something.  I actually may have to eat my own cat's scratching post.



Screamin Yellow Zonkers..the ultimate cure for the munchies.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 13, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Sticky Green Buds..the ultimate source of the munchies.


It definitly helps to be under some "kind" of influence when reading this thread......


----------



## Marc (Jan 13, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> It definitly helps to be under same "kind" of influence that ctenidae is when reading this thread......




Does that "kind" of influence include the purple purse and the rainbow bandana or just the handle of bourbon?


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 13, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> That "kind" of confluence includes the purple purse, the rainbow banana and the handle of bourbon!


Are you accepting applications for employment at your mountaintop hostel?  Hot guys only please!


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 13, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Marc's ski hostel accepts applications and propositions of all kinds - male, female and other.



Hey - is this really a woman's perspective?? Amazing!  Thought this place was practically 100% boys-only........


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey - aren't women really perceptive?? Amazing!  This place is practically 100% boys-only........


Yes....I am a real human girl.  With a sense of humor.  From hanging around you goofy boys.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 14, 2006)

zowinocchio said:
			
		

> One day I hope to become a real human girl with a sense of humor, not a wooden puppet hanging around with you goofy boys.



So now that I've waded into the fray, I'm curious to see what others will do with my words.


----------



## Marc (Jan 14, 2006)

pedxing said:
			
		

> zowinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you related to Ted Kennedy?  And zowi420, I hope you realize my approval is the first step of garnering employment at my very fine mountain top brothel-  :dunce:


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 17, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Are you related to Ted Kyzynski?  I hope you realize my disapproval at garnishing my wages at my very fine mountain topless brothel-  :dunce:


I'm sorry....I can't play with you boys any more....We got some new snow here on Sunday, it is a blue sky day, and I'm going skiing!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 17, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry....I can't play with you boys any more....We got some new snow here on Sunday, it is a blue sky day, and I'm going skiing!



You suck.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You suck.



You rock.


----------



## snowmaker4191 (Jan 17, 2006)

you rock my sox!


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2006)

snowmaker4191 said:
			
		

> you put rocks in my sox!




16 demerits for not only not misquoting someone, but not even quoting someone at all, and damnit ctenidae, not only did you not misquote her, you scared her off, and she was starting to like me too... I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> 16 shots for brilliantly not misquoting someone, even more brilliantly not even quoting someone at all, and damnit ctenidae, not only did you mishandle her, you took her away from me, and she was starting to like me too... I award you 10 pints, and may God have mercy on your soul.



Sorry, Marc, I can't help it. When you're as brilliant and handsome as me, these things happen. Thanks for the shots and pints, though. With all that, I may have to ask The Big Guy for mercy myself, using the big white telephone.


----------



## Marc (Jan 20, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Sorry, Marc, I can't stop it. When you're as crazy and disturbed as me, these trees talk back. Thanks for the shots and the 9mm shells, though. With all that, I may have not to ask The Trees for mercy myself, using the big green telephone.




So you are accustomed to being attacked by trees?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> So you are accustomed to taking the pants off trees?



I assure you, I have no idea what you're talking about. i was no where near there then. The light was bad. It could be anyone in those pictures. I swear, she was 18.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 20, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> We know what you're talking about, ctenidae. You're not the nowhere man.  Pay no attention to the swinging light. It could be worse, I swear.  It was the 18-year-old girl that turned you in.....



So we're back to this - who you calling paranoid - ????   :blink:  :blink:  :blink:


----------



## Marc (Jan 20, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> So you're watching my backside on this - who you calling paranoid - ????   :blink:  :blink:  :blink:




If I were you I'd be paranoid Chile, I know what happens when you let ctenidae watch your backside.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> If I were you I'd be paranoid about Chile, I know what happens when you let ctenidae watch that backstreet boys video.



What are you saying, that sometimes the sheep just needs to be pushed through the fence?


----------



## Jazzcat (Jan 21, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Sometimes you just need to grab the sheep and jump the fence.



Great words of wisdom from an insomniac gypsy.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

Jazzcat said:
			
		

> I often hear great words of wisdom from an insomniac gypsy with whom I do business.




Really now?  Would she be interested in applying for a job in my brothel?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Really now?  Would she be interested in applying for a job as my brother?



You make no sense whatsoever. It's alright, though- you ain't heavy, you're my brother.


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I make no sense whatsoever. It's alright, though- you ain't my heavy brother.



Very true I am quite light, but not in the loafers... I've very heavy in the loafers.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 30, 2006)

> Very true I like white bread, but not in the toasters... I've prefer white with peanut butter.



You really should consider a whole-grain alternative.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> You really should reconsider that whole-brain removal.



While fairly accurate, this really isn't a nice thing to say, is it? Besides, reversing a brain removal is costly and difficult. It's much easier to just increase the ingestion of malt beverages. Let the beer do the thinking. It's proven to be more effective in most cases, anyway.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 30, 2006)

> While barely accurate, this really isn't the right person to pay, is it? Besides, perversing a brain removal is costly and difficult, thought the results are entertaining. It's much easier to just increase the viewing of Dancing With Stars. Let the wife do the thinking. It's proven to be more effective in most cases, anyway.



Again, women are smarter.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 30, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> "The chicks can't hold dey smoke....."



"So what do you little maniacs want to do first.....?"


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> "So who do you little maniacs want to do first.....?"



Ahh, I'd start with Jessica Alba but um, any lady with a pulse will do.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 31, 2006)

> I heard Jessica on an album first, but now I listen to the Allman Brothers through iTunes downloads.



I say bring Mr. Betts back.


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> I back Mr. Betts.


Me too!
But I'm also into Derrek Trucks and Warren Haynes.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 1, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I like Dodge Trucks and Haines briefs.



Too much information! You'd do better with standards like _I like long walks on the beach, 12" powder dumps, etc_ .


----------



## GGreen (Feb 1, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Too much information! You'd do better with standards like _I like long walks on the beach, 12 minute power dumps, etc_ .



wow, talk about losing some weight...


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2006)

GGreen said:
			
		

> well, talk about leasing some wheat...




So is this like, new slang for the mj I'm not aware of?  Maybe you need to hook up with Zowie...


----------



## GGreen (Feb 1, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> No, this is like, a new slang for the mj I'm not aware of.  Maybe you need to look up at Zowie...



Why, is Zowie so tall?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 1, 2006)

GGreen said:
			
		

> Why is Zowie so tall?



Beats me. Maybe his mom took a lot of vitamins when she was pregnant.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> His mom beat him when she was pregnant.



You might be mad at all men too.


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> You might be mad for all women too.




How did you know that is my problem?  Excpet for the horribly disfigured and morbidly obese, but truthfully, warm with a pulse will do.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the horribly disfigured and morbidly obese, but truthfully, warm with a pulse is a requirement.



It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> It's what's inside that counts. After all, the only thing better than honor is in her.



Wow, you totally didn't need to go there. That's well beyond acceptable standards. Kids, cover your ears.


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Wow, I totally didn't need to go there. She was well beyond most peoples'acceptable standards. Kids, cover your eyes.



One night stand with an ugly chick, eh ctenidae?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> One ugly chick on a nightstand pleases me.



Whatever floats your boat, there, boy-o. You want to go after double-baggers, that's your call.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 7, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> She floats just like my boat.



It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> It's how long I'm inside that counts.




Somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 - 30 seconds?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 - 30 skibunnies?



So, the recruiting drive is going well? I told you going to that elementary school, I mean, job fair was a good idea.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> So, the recruiting drive is going to hell? I told you going to that mental  job fair was a bad idea.



You'll meet more women at the supermarket. Just don't tell them about this thread until they know you better.


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> You'll get more women at the meat market. Just don't tell them about your bulbous head until they know you better.



I don't think ctenidae can really hide his enormous mellon, can you?


Maybe if he had really big ears or something...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I don't think ctenidae can really hide behind my enormous mellon, can he?
> 
> 
> Maybe if I had really big ears or something...



You do have a point there, but if you keep your hat on, maybe no one will notice.

 :dunce:

bump, cause it just can't die


----------



## Marc (Mar 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You do have a point there, but if you keep your pants on, maybe no one will notice.
> 
> :dunce:
> 
> bump, cause it just can't die



Not likely, but thanks for the vote of confidence, anyway.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Not lately, but I've had a dose of incontinence, anyway.



Mostly verbal, as near as I can tell.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Bon marche, as far as she can tell.



I'll buy you a beer if you can name that tune.......


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 4, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I'll buy me a beer cuz I can name that tune.......



OK - that clue was hard and I want this thread to continue, too.  


(It was from "Haitian Divorce" by Steely Dan, btw.....)


----------



## ckofer (Mar 6, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I'll play that tune if you buy me a beer.......



How about an ice-cold Milla'?


----------



## Marc (Mar 8, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> How about an ice-cold Chile?



We were all a little ice cold the day of the Cannon outing.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 8, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I was flying high the day of the Cannon outing.



No ice-cold here.  Red-hot Chile en fuego......


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> No alibi here.  Red-handed Chile in flagrante delicto......



I told you to watch out for those cameras. Remember, the stupidity of an action is directly proportional to the likelihood it will be caught on camera.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 9, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I told you to watch it, Cameron



Ferris, it was your idea to take the day off.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Paris, it was your idea to take my pants off.




Who said skiiers don't know how to have fun?


----------



## zowi420 (Mar 11, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Who said vampires don't like the sun?



I've been skiing 29 days so far and everything hurts.  Where are you at, see-ten-a-day????


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> I've been drinking 29 days straight so far and my liver hurts.  Where are you at, see-ten-a-day????



Hang on, let me get the blow off this hooker's butt, and I'll check my calendar...
Man, only a 9-day bender here. I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## zowi420 (Mar 16, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Hang ten, let me get the snow off this looker's boat, and I'll check my medicine cabinet...
> Man, only a 90-day bender here. I've got some growing up to do.



Keeping this thread up is like beating a dead horse.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> This thread is keeping me up is like a beating from a dead horse.



Zowie, don't piss off the dead horses, this is what can happen.


----------



## PowderDeprived (Mar 17, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Zowie, don't piss on the dead horses, this is what can happen.




My god,  what has this discussion come to


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 20, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> My god has come to this discussion



Your god is a dead horse? Interesting philosophical implications, there.

"When someone asks if you are a god, you say YES!"


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> My dog ate a dead horse. Interesting gastrological complications, there.
> 
> And when someone asked me if that smell was my dog, I say YES! (even after I had blackbeans and whiskey for breakfast...)



So you moved on from beerios, eh?  My parents' dog eats lots of wierd stuff but never a dead horse.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> So you moved in on my beerios, eh?  My parents' eat a lot of wierd stuff but I like  dead horse.




Those beerios where tasty (until they got all soggy). Your parents choice of epicurean delights may seem odd to you, but I think those not of Eastern European decent may disagree wiht your affinity for deceased equine. To each his or her own, though, I suppose. When asked if I like horse meat, I say "Naaaay".


----------



## Marc (Mar 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Those beers were tasty (until they got me all groggy). My choice of girlfriends may seem odd to you, but I think those of Eastern European decent may agree with my strange affinity for equine. For each, his or her own horse, though, I always say.




I think it is time you stop mixing drinking and horse back riding... and the commentary on Eastern European women is hardly necessary nor true.


----------



## PowderDeprived (Apr 8, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I think it is time you start mixing drinking and horse back riding even more....



Heh sounding a bit like Bode Miller there.    I don't know if he rides horses,  He just skis wasted.  Carefull if you are ever at Bretton Woods at the same time as him.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 10, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> Heh smelling a bit like Bode Miller there.    I don't know if he rides horses,  He just smells like one.  Carefull if you are ever at the bar at the same time as him.



You can lead a Miller to water, and you don't have to worry about making him drink?

Bode could out-ski all of us, with a six pack strapped to both ankles.

:smash: 
horse

:razz:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 10, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> To me Miller tastes like water, and you don't have to worry about how much you drink.
> 
> 
> 
> > You should always worry a little. I'll bet even Bode does.


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> You should always worry a little about Bode coming and drinking all your beer.




I'd probably invite him to a game of beer pong or flip cup, actually.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> He'd probably beat me to a pulp in a game of beer pong or flip cup, actually.



Full-contact beer pong? That's hard core, man. Seriously.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Full-contact balls pong? That's limp wrist man, man. Seriously.



I hear Andyzee's in a weekend league...


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I hear Andyzee's has a weakened leg...



He's got the summer to get it back in shape.


----------



## Sky (Jun 7, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> He's got the summer to get it back in shape.



He's got the Sponsor getting him a trip to Brokeback Mt.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 7, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> He's really good at bareback riding.


 
It's been a while, but thanks.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> You've been a whale; butt thanks.



Yeah, ah... I don't know what to make of this, but I think maybe your relationship with Sky can be "don't ask, don't tell."


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Yeah, ah... I don't know what to make of this, but I think maybe my relationship with BobR can be "don't ask, don't tell."


 
Hey, hey, you shouldn't be telling. Good to have you back pal!


----------



## Sky (Jun 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Hey, hey, you shouldn't be yelling. Good to have your back pal!



*ok....now I see how this is supposed to work*

I think what we need aside from the "Please no Politics" guidance is "Please, no personal ads".


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> I think I need guidance re-writing my personal ads".



IT is _not_ gnerally considered good form to state that you really just want a woman to do the dishes and cook supper for you in the ad.

Save that for the second date, at least.


These are fun:


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> IT _is_ generally considered good form to state that you really just want a woman to be barefoot and pregnant in the ad.
> Save these   for the second date, at least


We need to make sure that this thread doesn't go political...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> We need to make sure that this thread gets political...


 
I vote for Marc as dog catcher!


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I vote for Marc as groundhog catcher!


He's already shown that he's qualified for the job...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> He's already shown that he's qualified to be named Bob...




What are the prerequisites to be named Bob? Given the example we have in *BobR*, it can't be that difficult a status to attain.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> What are the risks of being named Bob? Given the example we have in *BobR*, it can be a difficult name to walk around with.


 
He may be short, but he's OK in my book.


----------



## Sky (Jun 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> He may snore, but he's OK in my book.



Andy, we don't care about your personal life or WHAT his name is.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Andy, we don't care about your personal life or but give me his name is.


 
Oh, interested are you? Well Sky, right back at you, we don't really care about your personal life! Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Oh, interested in me are you? Well Sky, right back at you, I don't really care about your personal wife! Not that there's anything wrong with it.



How do you know Sky's wife won't care?


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> How do you know I'm not Sky's wife?


 
We don't Marc, we don't.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 9, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> We don't Marc, we don't.



We don't bark, we just bite.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> We may snark, we may just bite.



Snarky is fine, but biting is, well, a little painful.


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Snarky is fine, but biting is, well, a little pleasurable.



TMI... just couldn't let this one die yet, like watching a car wreck in slow motion.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2006)

Marc said:


> TMB... I get a kick out of watching a car wreck in slow motion.


 

Dude you are one sick puppy!


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Dude you are one hot lady!



Yech!  And to think Andy has footage of me at Cannon in his own personal collection...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2006)

Marc said:


> Damn! I think Andy has footage of me shooting sick puppies out of a cannon in his own personal collection...


 
I give you sick puppies and that's the best you were able to do?


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I got your puppy sick...sorry...I was trying not to.



Well what were you thinking, giving it that raw spinach, with a side of carrot juice???


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2006)

Zowie, nice to see you back. Guess the season will soon officially start!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Zowie, nice to see your back. Guess my hair fetish will soon officially start!



We really didn't need to hear about that, are you sure she wants the whole internet to know she has a hairy back??


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I think she wants the whole internet to know she has a hairy back.


 


zowi420 said:


> Well what were you thinking, giving it that raw spinach, with a side of carrot juice???


 
He rubbed raw spinach and carrot juice on your back? :-?


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> He's been rubbing raw spinach and carrot juice on my back every night.



Well maybe you guys should switch to Nair or Neet or one of those other fine smelling depilatory creams!


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 14, 2006)

zowi420 said:


> I wish you you "switch-hitters" would get out of here with that smelly cream!




Brian and Andy make such a nice couple........


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Brian and Andy are a nice couple of skiers........ I hear they really rip too!



Hey Chile thanks, that means alot coming from a golfer...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Hey Chile thanks, that means alot coming from a gopher...


 
Did you mean gopher or gofor. I can see him go either way.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> "But if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key........"



Golf humor rules........


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Age humor rules........


 
Damn CM, it's one thing misquoting and another totaly changing a quote!


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn CM, it's one thing watching Brian and Andy use Nair and another helping them!



.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> ;



Wimp.

*.*


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Whip me
> 
> *!*



This probably isn't the right forum for that sort of thing...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I probably shouldn't use the right forearm for that sort of thing...



Why? Does your left get jealous?


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Why? Does your left hand get jealous?



Only when I do "the stranger."


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> Only when I do something stranger.



Stranger than what? No, wait- don't answer that. I'm afraid it might give me nightmares.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> A sphincter says what? No, wait- don't answer that.



Wayne's World is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## zowi420 (Nov 18, 2006)

Marc said:


> These posts keep getting stranger (and stranger)



Is that when you sit on your hand until it falls asleep?


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2007)

zowi420 said:


> Is that when you spit on your fan?



I guess that's one way to say it in front of the kids.

_(this is a vintage thread)_


----------



## threecy (May 20, 2007)

ckofer said:


> _(I'm wearing old clothes)_



You and Larry the Cable Guy must share the same closet!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2007)

threecy said:


> You came out of the closet!




No skeletons in there!


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I love skeletons in there!



Is that what got you expelled from 6th grade science class?  Gettin' freaky with the skeletons?


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> Is that what got you expected from 6th grade?  Gettin' freaky with the seventh grade girls?



Heh, heh, girls are cool.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Heh, heh, I dress like a school girl.



I'm watching office space.


----------



## threecy (May 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm watching Chairman of the Board starring Carrot Top.



That is the most disturbing thing I've read since the autobiography of George W. Bush written by Ali G.


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2007)

threecy said:


> That is the most disturbing thing I've seen since  George W. Bush ridden by Ali G.



Great, now I'm going to have nightmares. Someone get me some MindBleach (tm), STAT!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I am a nightmare. It's always summer in my mind! :evil:



My minds eye see's snow! :grin:


----------



## threecy (May 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> My eye is on Barbara Walters - what a fox! :grin:


You're sick, though you could do worse within the cast of the view


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2007)

threecy said:


> I know you're sick of fishing, though you could do worse than casting a few



Okay. But this won't take the place of skiing.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Okay. But this won't take the place of skinny dipping.



Call ctenidae, he'll do that with you.


----------



## bill2ski (May 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> Call ctenidae, he'll do you.



So much for the subtle intro, as a newbie, I expect no mercy. Just a clean kill.


----------



## threecy (May 22, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> So much for the subtle intro, as OJ, I expect no mercy. Just a clean kill.



Have you found the real killers yet?


----------



## ckofer (May 22, 2007)

threecy said:


> Have you read any real thrillers recently?



No, I barely have time for this forum.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> No, I only have time for this forum.



The forum gives me sustinance in a time of need.


----------



## threecy (May 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> The forum gives me a substance as good as a dime of weed.



Drugs are bad, mmmkay?


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

threecy said:


> Dreds are bad, mmmkay?



Wha chagot against Jamacia, Mahn. Don ja do Reggafest at da Loaf.


----------



## ckofer (May 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Whatcha got? A jam maker?.



Yup, it's one of those stupid things I bought from a home shopping channel.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Yup, it's one of those stupid things I bought from a Porn Shop.



Hey, I hope that was just ski porn!


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey, I love that  juicy ski porn!



This place is getting twisted. I'm Scared


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> This place is getting kinky. I'm Screwed.



I thought this was a ski forum.  You guys are messed up.


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I thought this was a ski naked forum. Are you guys dressed up ?



This forum is clothing optional, If your a chick.


----------



## threecy (May 25, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> The jerk store called and they're running out of you.



Oh ya?  Well you're their all time best seller!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2007)

threecy said:


> Oh ya?  Well I'm the local drug dealer!



Got any specials?


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Got any thongs or black lace teddies?



If he doesn't have any, I know of at least three others in the place that you can't get 'em...


----------



## bill2ski (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> If he doesn't have any, I know  at least threecy is in the place that you can get 'em...



:flame: We can play nice or it can get ugly  Upick,


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> You are nice and I'm ugly. I have a tick.



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I know you, but who am I?



That's okay Grampa.


----------



## Terry (May 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I'm an old tired Grampa.


I know how you feel. I have days like that.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2007)

Terry said:


> I like how you feel. My days are like that.



Um, does his wife know?


----------



## bill2ski (May 28, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> yum, does his wife row?



A little fishing amoung friends ?:wink:


----------



## threecy (May 28, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> A little fishing for insults?:wink:



You're about as cool as Don Orsillo's hairline


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 28, 2007)

threecy said:


> You're about as stupid as I am!



Well, you've gotta go with your strengths.......


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I suck at moguls.



Damn kids, just don't ski like they used to. :wink:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn me, just can't ski moguls like you, Bushmogulmaster!



I know.  Everyone wants to ski like me! :wink:


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I know everyone! Want to ski with me?:wink:



Okay, as long as you have free lift passes.


----------



## bill2ski (May 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Okay, as long as you don't pass gas on the lift.



That's just rudeuke: ya gotta lay off the chili for breakfast


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I'm so rude I puked off the lift uke:



Gotta lay off the whiskey for breakfast.


----------



## bill2ski (May 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I gotta lay off the whiskey for breakfast,lunch and dinner



Admitting you have a problem is the first step


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 1, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Not admitting but knowing I didn't read the rules of the thread is the first problem, maybe the second step should be to misquote then post a comment.



I can't help it, I'm a stickler for details.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 2, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am glad you finally put down the beer long enough for me to catch up,One more six pack and I'll start to figure out what's going on here ..



Dr InkiNg      and              TYpiNg   do N't          mIX


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Soak in the hottub, drink lots of alcohol and it will all be fine ..



Move along, nothing to see here. :beer:


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Move along, nothing to ski on here. :beer:



At least try to enjoy summer.


----------



## threecy (Jun 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I enjoyed Suzanne Somers in "She's the Sheriff".



I preferred Step by Step, but I think Patrick Duffy was best as Scuzzlebutt.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I try to enjoy summer least.



Winter's my favorite too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Summer's my favorite too.



Blasphemy!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Bla it's phlemy!



My sentiments exactly


----------



## ckofer (Jun 5, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> My centipede died



He had a good life.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Livin' the high life.



I'm sure you are....


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you sure I am ?



I think ,therefore ,I am , I think ?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 5, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I think.



:lol: That's the greatest joke I've heard all week! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm the biggest joke around!



It's OK, we still like you anyway. :wink:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> It's OK, we're all crazier than you anyway. :wink:



I know..... what kind of forum did I get myself into??? :roll:


----------



## ckofer (Jun 6, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I know..... what kind of farm did I get myself into??? :roll:


 
This is a vegan cattle farm.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I'm a vegan cattle farmer.  I can't figure out why business is so slow...


What kind of feed do you use?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What kind of weed do you use?



I'll take a couple of t-bones to go


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I'll take a couple of bones to go


 
Not sure that this forum is the appropriate place to mention that.:roll:


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Not sure that this forum is the appropriate place to mention that I have to smoke 2 for breakfast.
> 
> Wash it down with a couple twinky's and your good to go.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I'm a silly twinky and up to no good.



We take all kinds here, but stay out of trouble. :razz:


----------



## ckofer (Jun 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> We're all kind here, so stay out of trouble. :razz:


 
This may be tough, I am prone to mischief.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> This may be tough, I am prone to misquote.



That's the whole idea


----------



## ckofer (Jun 19, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Just a baby, yeah ..


 
I guess it's time to grow the beard back.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I guess it's time to grow out my back hair, again.



Dude, that's just disturbing...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Dude, sorry to disturb you.



That's OK. You can go back to mowing your back.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> That's OK. I'm having a design mowed into my back hair.



That's pretty cool, you must have a large back.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty cool, you must have a larger back than my mom.



Is she a body builder ?


----------



## ajl50 (Jun 21, 2007)

That body builder is a she.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> That dude is a she.



Not that there's anything wrong with that.

:wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with me. :wink:



No, you're perfect just the way you are.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Whoa, you've got purple dust in your hair.


 
I know, I let my kid paint her room with spray cans.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I'm dumb, I let my kid paint her mom with spray cans.



I know this great counselor by the name of Troi... you should really pay a visit!

:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm dating this great counselor by the name of Troi... you should see her naked!
> 
> :wink:



Are you sure she'd be OK with that?  I thought she was seeing that guy with the funny forehead...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You should see how big my forehead is!



You know what they say "Big forehead, big.....................hairloss!"


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You know what they say "Big foreskin, big.....................hairloss!"



I just don't see how the two are related ? :dunce:


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> So are you spraying your two big feet ?



Otherwise, I would have to sleep in my skiboots


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I sleep with the fishes in my concrete boots



You gotta stop betting on the world cup races. :razz:


----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You gotta stop betting on the cup to protect you. :razz:



I know, but my reflexes aren't that good.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I know how to flex, but i'm not that good.



You should be building mass, before trying to impress the judges :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> You should be building in Mass., it's the best way to impress Satan :flag:



Why would Satan care if you build in MA?  For that matter why are you so interested in impressing Satan?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> :evil::evil:I care for Satan and want to impress him.:evil::evil:



Woa dude, lets keep religion out of it. I think you can find all you need here: satannet.com


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Woa dude, lets make a religion out of it. I think we can find all we need here: satannet.com



This place is starting to give me the creeps:uzi::evil:


----------



## Marc (Jul 6, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> This place is starting to make me horny



I think this place has all the leg humpers it can hold already, bill.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> I can hardly hold my enthusiasm for leg humping.



Jeeze, I'm going to keep my dog away from you. :roll:


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 7, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh No ! My dog has fused with Marc ...



Throw a bucket of cold water on them


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Throw a bucket of cold water on me!



Ease up on the ski porn, buddy. You might cause permanent damage.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 10, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Ease up when you ski corn, buddy. You might cause permanent damage to your knees.



Thanks, now how do I do a stem christie in this stuff?


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 10, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Thanks,to stem cell research, I will be able to regrow new knees



Yea, but what about the moral implications ?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Yea, but what about the oral infections ?



I thought we were talking about skiing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm not talking about skiing?



Well it is the miscellaneous discussion forum. But you seem confused about the matter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I just realize I am old. Back in the mid sixties something happened. There was snow on the ground and my dad took me out into the woods and off he went. Wait, where am I? Arghh, I've fallen and can't get up! :-?



Despite the fact that your dad tried to get rid of you like a pesky skunk. I still like you.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 15, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME;172784I know I really pissed him off said:
			
		

> "Spare the rod and spoil the child" goes a little too far sometimes, but in this instance it seems justified.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> In this instance it seems justified to spoil the rod.



Carefull, you'll grow hair on your palms.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 16, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Carefull, you'll grow a mountain on your head.




Judging by your avatar,I can see the risk , Rogaine = Snogaine


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Judging by your avatar, I can see the snow.



Oh, you sno-tease me so!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, strip-tease me some more!



Hey guys lets keep this clean.  I'm sure there's other forums if you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Hey guys lets clean this kreep. I'm sure there's other methods of haberdashery if you're into that snort of thing...


 
Now wait a minute... lets not go gettin all Sopranos on the poor guy, it's only hygiene for cripes sake!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 21, 2007)

Beetlenut said:


> Hey wait a minute... lets all sing soprano at the old guy!



You do that.  I think I'll stick with tenor.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I think I'll stick it to the tenor.



It's been said before, but there are other forums for that kind of stuff.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 23, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> As I said before,  there are other forum members, that I kind of want to snuff.




 This kind :angryf outward :smash:aggression:uzi:,requires and " leads to":lol:  commitment.:blink:


----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> This kind of outdoor obsession requires a disregard for cold weather



Absolutely, I was dreaming about powder skiing three nights ago.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 25, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Absolutely, I was dreaming about Paris Hilton three nights ago.



Alright... how many times do we have to go over this?  THERE ARE OTHER FORUMS FOR THESE KINDS OF DISCUSSIONS!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> There are no other forums. This is the only forum. There can be only one!



That is correct sir!


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> That is conjecture sir!



He is indeed correct, there are many other forums, Just none as COOL as this one.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 10, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> The deed is correct, there are four other  rooms, Just none as COOL as this one.



Gotta love that view of the mountain.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 13, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Gotta love resurecting dead threads .



Why ?  It's been gone fah so long now,Maybe ya should'nt aughta go waken up tha dead. What comes up outta tha ground may not be quite ..........right.:evil:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Why ?  I've been gone fah so long now,Maybe I should'nt aughta go pooping on tha dead. What comes up outta mah butt may not be quite ..........kosher.uke:



I don't think the kosherness of your feces is what makes that a bad idea... :idea:


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I think it's kosher to ski with feces, what makes that a bad idea... :idea:




 We don't judge you here. as long as you don't mind riding the chair lift alone.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I like to judge hair. I don't mind riding the barber chair alone.



Is there some sort of criteria you use to judge hair?  I don't even want to know what 'riding the barber chair alone' entails... :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I have long beautiful hair that looks like a horse tail. I've never seen a barbers chair. :-o



Ah, er, um ok. Can you use it as a scarf in the winter? :blink:


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Ah, er, um ok. Can you I use your scarf this winter? :blink:



I've got some old goggles you can have


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I've got some old thongs you can have



I don't think anyone wants your used undergarments.  Especially your thongs.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> I don't know what to pay for your used undergarments.  Especially your thongs.



Condition is a big factor, you need to consider wear and tear, stretching, and of course stains in order to make a fair offer.  Of course personal preference should come into play as well.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Conditioning is a big factor, you need wear and tear, stretching, aroma and of course flavor in order to make a fair offer.  Of course my personal preference is to play with them as well.



Your obviously a connoisseur and have a firm grasp on your fetish


----------



## Marc (Sep 20, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Your obviously a connoisseur and have a firm grasp fetish



I don't think I want to know how you know about Brian's fetishes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> I know all about Brian's fetishes.



I know you guys are close, but some things just don't need to be shared.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I know you guys are the type who ski closed trails, but some things just need to be shared.



 If you know where to duck the rope.You shouldn't keep it a secret


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> If you know where to drop the soap.You shouldn't have any problems in prison.:-D



Are you coming on to him??  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> He's mine and keep your hands off!



Chill dude, it's an open forum no need to get jealous.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 22, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Smells kind of like Ben-Gay in here ..I've got a muscle that needs rubbing ...



This thread is like a lost seed " you never know when it will pop up or what strange fruits it will bear"


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I am a bad seed and I will pop you, you fruit!



Oh boy, I think I'll keep my distance from you on the slopes!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 25, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh boy, I think I need to change my tighty whities after tearing up that slope.




You're not fooling anybody.  Time to get some Depends Undergarments.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I would like to fool around with someone wearing Depends Undergarments.



I think it would kill the foreplay :beer:


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If you use latex gloves, I have several packages of clean'n fresh near by for after your done??



Maybe you should try a stool stool softener.Your method of disimpaction sounds uke:


----------



## ckofer (Nov 11, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Maybe you should try a softer stool



Don't bother, I'll just stand.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Don't bother me, I'm just standing up for my right to pee in public.



Ummm... I'm pretty sure that's not a right....


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Ummm... I'm pretty sure I'm not right....I can't even put together my season video



Well, there's always next season. . .


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, there's no rime or reason. . .



Well, I can always ski East glade...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Well, I can't ever ski East glade...



Is that because you lack the skills, or are you no longer welcome in those parts?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Is that because you wacked your balls, or are you  lacking in those parts?



Maybe the Big Stix are just an effort to compensate?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Maybe my Big Stick is just too big an effort to constrain?



Sounds like you need some looser pants, or you're looking for an excuse to live in a nudist colony.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My pants are too tight, and I've been kicked out of the nudist colony.



Hell, at least you were skiing yesterday.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Hell, at least you were king for the day.



I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 13, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I guess I can't cross Champlaign



So I'll Have to drive around to get to Whiteface


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> So I'll Have to drive to get to Whiteface ?




You can try hitchhiking ,


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> You took the bitch biking? ,



Maybe she'd prefer kayaking?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Maybe she'd prefer yak herding?



 What kind of woman are we talking about here?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm the kind of woman we are talking about here! :razz:



Well, if you say so. Have you told your wife yet?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, if you say no, your wife's a good bet.



I think I'll pass on both


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 5, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> I think I'll pass the bong



good friends should always share :beer:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 9, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> good friends should never care :beer:



A friend will help you move.  A good friend will help you move a body


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> A friend will help you move.  A good friend will help you move your bowels



I don't think I want to know how that's accomplished and I'm glad I don't have any 'good' friends!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I know anything and I don't have any  friends!



Well, you can always get Jake to teach you about marketing!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Well, you can always get jacked walking to the market!



That's why I always travel with a bodyguard.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's why I always travel with a bodyguard.



That's why I always travel with a bodyguard named Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 10, 2007)

billski said:


> That's why I no longer go to the movies with Pee Wee Herman.



I'm sure you're trying to put that behind you.


----------



## mondeo (May 12, 2008)

Bump since it was revived here:



ckofer said:


> I'm trying to put that in your behind.


I really doubt he's into that.


----------



## tree_skier (May 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> It's so nice when people can loan me skis in my time of need ...



I knew that even an old snowboarder can see the light.


----------



## bill2ski (May 27, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Who knew that old snowboarder skis at night ?



I had suspected as much. Your ruse is at an end.


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I had the suspect arrested. He'll hang in a noose at the  end.



Wow, I had no idea you were part of the long arm of the law.


----------



## mondeo (May 27, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Wow, I had no idea I was part of the reason for that law.



Well, at least you have the whole ex post facto thing working for you.


----------



## bill2ski (May 27, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Well, at least you have the whole postmortem thing working for you.



I knew this thread would resurrect, and like a lost seed, it has born strange fruit.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I've lost my seed and have no fruit, please resurrect me.



I don't know about your seed, but I've got a banana if you want some fruit?


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know about your steed, but I've got a bolero if you want to look like a fruit



What's his horse got to do with his choice in neckware?


----------



## bill2ski (May 29, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> What's his hose got to do with his choice in neckware?



Absolutely nothing , It is the reason I stopped wearing shorts though.


----------



## mondeo (May 29, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> My Irish descent is the reason I stopped wearing short shorts though.



Yeah, no one wants to see that even if you weren't Irish.


----------



## mondeo (May 29, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your breasts just aren't very interesting but mine on the other hand are ..



So when's the operation?


----------



## bill2ski (May 31, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So, when I have the operation, will we be sisters ?



Don't get all mushy on us, just ease up on the estrogen.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Don't get all mushy on us, just ease up on the estrogen.



Bump


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 9, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I am sorry I get all mushy, I was told I need to ease up on my estrogen.



Sounds like you and Old Snowboarder are seeing the same doctor.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with being a trans bender..


 Unless of course your're standing behind trying to figure out if that's a Y or a V?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Anytime I stand up to pee it's going to be trouble ...



I'd ask,  If it's a bladder control problem ?  But, I know the answer is " DEPENDS "


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 10, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I have a bladder control problem ? I steal my two year olds diapers!"


Disappointing, but understandable. Perhaps a matching colostomy bag to go with those shoes!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Disgusting and unsanitary. Perhaps patching my colostomy bag can prevent it from leaking all over my shoes!



Stop buying used bags on Craig's List and invest in a new one.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I buy old skis from yard sales and resell them on Craig's List.





Anyone in the market for a pair of 225 Cm. K2's with a broken binding ?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Anyone in the market for a pair of 225 Cm. silicone implants? Sholud result in some broken binders ?


 
GSS? Maybe for one of your dates perhaps?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> GSS? Perhaps I can be one of your dates?



Perhaps you two should look for a room.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Perhaps me, you, and GSS could look for a room.


 
Sorry Dude, EXIT ONLY, but hey if that's your thing, than keep it away from me!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Sorry Dude, I didn't see the EXIT ONLY sign, but hey, if that's your thing, than keep waving it at me!



Why does it always devolve into a sausage fest?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Why can't I get a good sausage at the beer fest?



My Wisconsin relatives call them brats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> My Wisconsin relatives call their brats well behaved. Sure glad they're not my kids.



I'm sure they'll grow out of that behavior.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm sure they'll grow out of that potted plant! This behavior fertilizer is great stuff!!.


 
Remember to water daily. A mind is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Remember to wonder daily. Never mind that I'm terribly wasted!



Well, it's ALMOST 4:20, we'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That's ok .. everybody really expected me to be a condescending arse about everything any way.. ok now,  when my little brain is ricocheting around in my pointy head ...



Smart, and self aware!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Doesn't matter .. everyone's a relative.. inbread ya know!    Must have been quite a load over there on PSAR .. I think I can smell the cows all the way over here ..


 
Too much cow-tipping = methane leakage!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Too much spicy BBQ = anal leakage!



You can cut down or get yourself some depends.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You can cut your Depends down and make a bikini for grandma!


 
Ahaaaaa!! Clear the beach! Grammy's coming out of the water!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yeehaaaaw!! Pass the mind bleach! Grammy's dumpin' out in the water!



Better swim upstream kiddies


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 14, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Better swim upstream to make those kiddies boys!


 
Of course Mr. Wilson we're not talking goats here you understand!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> We're off course, Wilson, we're not making the coast here, you understand!  Wiiiiilsooooon!!!!



Tom Hanks in Castaway, I love that flick, How it's relevant, mystifies me.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 17, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Tom Hanks in Castaway, I now love volleyballs, i know it's relevant, It mystifies me on what to do with my volleyball but can't leave my island without it.



Sounds like someone needs to learn to hit the ball


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Sounds like someone needs to learn to quit shooting up goofballs



There's a 12 step program for that.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> There's no 12 step program for post whores.



If you can't get the monkey off ya back, ya better learn to like bananas


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> If I spank the monkey on my back, I better learn to like seeing myself in the ceiling mirror.



Close your eyes.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If I close my eyes my monkey is hot.



Thats why they make a light switch.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Thats why I'm a switch hitter.



Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The only thing wrong with that, is that I never know whether to ride or be ridden!


 
 Clearly you're not a one-trick pony! Giddy-up lil doggie!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Clearly I'm not a one-trick a nite crack ho!



You look great in tight neon spandex hot pants.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I look great in tight neon spandex hot pants.



Don't forget the clear heels.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Don't forget that penicillin clearly healed my STD.



Thank goodness for modern medicine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thank goodness for modern medicine.




IE dank-ass kind bud


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No expects you to be steezy at everything ..




hahahaha...yeah this thread is hard..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hahahaha...yeah this threadsized johnson is hard..



What are you going to do about it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What are you going to do about it?



rub one out..


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> roll one ..



Is it 4:20 ?  where's my cheese ?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> rubbed my monkey..



Doesn't that make his hair stand up?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Doesn't sticking my finger in the socket make my hair stand up?



Not if you wet your finger first.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Not if you wet your finger first.



Just don't put it in the electrical socket then


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just don't put electric socks on when yer skiboots are wet.



That sounds like a circulation issue, or you need new boots.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That sounds like a circulation issue, why else would I have pee in my new boots.


 
Are you sure that's pee?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Are you sure that's my pee, mom?



Beetlenut, I've been changing your bedsheets for the last ten years, and you are the only one that sleeps in this mansized crib.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Moe, no need for mansized sheets, your pee-stained diapers work just great. At least the one you've been wearing for the last 5 years does anyway!


 
Man with that kind of ammonia, mom can just grab you by the neck and use you as a toilet brush.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man with this kind of pneumonia, mom can just grab me by the neck and put me outta my misery.




Nah. Yer mom loves you almost as much as GSS's mom loves him.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ack!. GSS's mom loves me more than she loves him.


 
Well come on, just look at him. The Dr. looked at him and the placenta and exclaimed, TWINS!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well come on and just look at him. The Dr. looked at him and the placenta and exclaimed, Toss the kid and save the placenta, it's worth more!!!



It'll find it's way into some shampoo or moisturizer. Yuck!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You don't want to know what I put in your shampoo and moisturizer. Yuck!





Time to buy more kleenex tissue and jerkins lotion ?uke:


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Time to use more kleenex tissue and jerkins lotion!



So you fantasize about AZ transplants from paskiandride?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> So, I fantasize about transplanting sheep from Pakistan?



Is the wool more durable or stain resistant ?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Is your wood more durable and stain resistant than mine?



Wow, you AZers really get close and personal.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Is the stain resistant steelwool more durable or should I just use an alpaca?


 
Depends on your usage and how tall your boots are!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> When my Depends are all used I fill my tall boots up !



Socially awkward, to say the least. May be time to consider long term solutions


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Socially awkward, this thread be. May be time to consider a lobotomy if I plan to stay on it long term!


 
I think that is a wonderful suggestion for most people on this thread, except GSS, he's already had his!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I think that I am wonderful, as for most people on this thread, except GSS, he's the steeziest!



A closeted GSS groupie in denial.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A neutered GSS groupie in denial. I've got steeze on me!


 
Not even going to ask how!?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I am not even neutered and I am still a GSS groupie.  Nobody ask how I got steeze on me!?



You steezy groupies keep coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> You sleezy groupies keep coming after my wood.



Wow, that's a good problem to have.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wow, pooping my pants is a problem.



Use an adult diaper


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I recycle used adult diapers as  tea bags. Yummy!



Try a lemon wedge, it cuts down on the nutty flavor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I like to lick chocolate salty balls for their nutty flavor.



Me too..yummy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Me too..especially Shweaty's chocolate christmas balls........yummy



Oh, you remember that SNL skit with Alec Baldwin? Or the SP episode with Chef?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Oh, you remember that SNL skit with Alec Baldwin?  I have a man-crush on him



Yeah I also have a man crush on Alec Baldwin..he's dreamy..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah, I also have a man crush my Balls.. it's dreamy..



You must have a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I have a high tolerance for pain I love to wear nipple clamps




Really I'm not into S and M so much but I enjoy ding dong ditching


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Really I'm not into S and M as much as I enjoy ding dong catching.



Someone's gotta pitch, and someone's gotta catch.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Someone's gotta pinch, and someone's gotta squeal.


 
Like a piggie!! My that's a nice banjo!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I like Ms. Piggy!! My that's a nice piece of bacon!!




Everybody loves the other white meat.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> GSS loves the other white meat. RIde the white pony!!


 
Hi Ho Sausage!! Where's my Jimmy Dean?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Hi Ho Sausage!! Where's my Jimmy Dean?



Hide the whole sausage? Oh my, Jimmy Dean!


Jimmy's one smooth operator.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hide the whole jimmy dean sausage? Oh my,
> 
> I'm one smooth jimmy operator.





And so the sausage fest has begun, complete with pony rides, pole climbing , pitching,catching,tossing and retchinguke:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> And so let me begin by pitching,catching,tossing and retching, Climb my pole for the pony rides, and start the sausage fest off right!


 
I think I'm on the worng board! My dog likes snausages!!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I think, I like snausages, I'm on my dogs wang !!





Well played Sir , Well played indeed. Touché ,On guard.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Well play me Sir , Well play me indeed. Touché ,or touch me! I'll guard it, but not too well.


 
A rather disturbing invitation to say the least. I'd imagin you'll need a tune-up before  being played!


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I am very disturbed to say the leastst. I'd imagin i'll need a tune-up. Time to see the shrink. /QUOTE]
> 
> Glad to see someone can see the obvious


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Glad to see that everyone can see how obnoxious I am!


 
Well yes we all see, you're such a sham, would you like some green eggs and ham?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well yes you all see, I have a choice, green eggs and ham or poached eggs and spam, what shall I choose, I do not know, ham or spam?



It's good to see 
eggs and ham
or eggs and spam
ham
or spam?
I would  choose ham.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> It's good to see, after all that booze, eggs and ham upon my shoes! Pickled pigs feet rocks, but I would choose a pair of ham socks.


 
Ham socks, ham hocks, squeaky pigs in hammocks. I like eating bacon in my underwear, do you care, hey don't stare!!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ham shorts, ham briefs, squeaky pig in my banana hammock. I like eating bacon out of my underwear,I do éclair, they don't well fare!!



SUE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE    here pigpigpigpig


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> SUE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE here, pig pig pig. Sue Me there, it's briefs I dig!


 
 Lawyers and pigs, one is a swine, the other makes good bacon!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Lawyers make good bacon!




That's one hell of a full service law firm you got, I hope you get an acquittal


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> That's one hell of a full service sauce farm you got, No Bull-sauce for me, thanks


 
Do lawyers make the Bull-sauce? That would be an acquittal!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Do ,make the Bull-sauce ? !




Bulls Eye  BBQ is pretty good, Lloyd's is smokier and not as sweet. If you ask me they all taste like ketchup,molasses and liquid smoke.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 25, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Spit-roasted Bulls wanker is pretty good, Lloyd's is smokier and not as sweet. If you ask me they all taste like ketchup,molasses and liquid smoke.


 
That's one part of the cow I wouldn't care to sample! Some say it tastes like Bull-sauce, others say like chicken. I find the whole subject utterly tasteless!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> The one part of the cow I LOVE to sample, tastes like Bull-sauce . I find the hole utterly tasty!



Food Network called, they have a job offer for you.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Food Network called me a dirty bull sauce lover, then they offered me a job.



Sounds like the perfect place for you to work.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sound advice , the perfect place to work.



I'm sure they could use extras if this gig can't pay the bills.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 25, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I would love extra Bull-sauce! This milking the Bull gig could just pay the bills.


 

You just can't get enough of the Bull-sauce! I hear Angus flavor is your favorite!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I just can't get enough of that Angus flavored Bull-sauce, it's my favorite!




:idea:Maybe, you should start a line of Bull-sauce flavored mouthwash. You just have to fight the urge to swallow it.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> :idea:I love my line of Bull-sauce flavored mouthwash. I can't fight the urge to swallow it.



I thought you brokeback boys used ram flavored mouthwash?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I like to ram brokeback boys in the mouth



Sound like a hate crime,
 "Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back " 





> - Joe Dirt's MaMa


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Sounds like a great crime, this stealing Bull-sauce from the Bull! "Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back " - *Joe Dirt's my MaMa!!*


 
I don't think the Bull *minds* if you steal it! The explanation to Jesus might be a little tricky. Ok Joe Dirt,...that explains some things!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> If you steal, I don't think you'll have Jesus, to explain to.  might be a little tricky to explain some things.




Like, why livestock tremble in your presence and how to remove bull sauce stains


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Don't make me get my electric Bull ejaculation machine... you won't like it when I use my machine to nail you ..


 
I'm not even going to ask why you have such a machine!  Bulls not withstanding, everyone on this list now trembles in your presence!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 27, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm asking to use, such a machine. No bull !  every time I think about it, I tremble. No pretense!




I hope you have the stamina, Sounds like you'll need it


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 27, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I hope your machine has a Tornado-suck setting, because I have the stamina!  Sounds like you'll need a big clean-up on isle 7


 
I think the Bulls now tremble in your presence!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I think about bill now, and tremble, in his presence !




My supreme omnipotence, often has that effect on mere mortals. Rest easy, I mean you no harm and only require your complete submission to my will.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 28, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> My extreme impotence often has that effect on mere mortals. Rest easy, I can do you no harm and only require your complete patience while I try to pee for the next several hours!


 
Ah, too much Bull-sauce, and that machine, will do that to you! Go back to the knee-high boots, and you'll be fine in a few goats!


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 30, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I have found that too much Bull-sauce, and that machine, will do that to you! So I stick with the knee-high boots and a good sheep or two!



So does that go with the 3 biggest lies in RI

1. The mobile home is paid for
2.  I didn't know she was my cousin
3.  I was only helping the sheep over the fence!!!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 1, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> As I know it, the 3 biggest lies in VT are:
> 
> 1. The mobile home *IS* paid for, but we live in the craftsman All-Steel storage shead out back!
> 2. I didn't know she was my cousin, she looked just like my Wif.. er..sheep!
> 3. I was only helping myself to another sheep, when I fell over the fence!!!!!


 
Livestock and women in VT, who knew?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I prefer the livestock over the women in VT, who cares?



That sounds like a serious problem, not to mention it's probably offensive to some of the women on this forum.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cheating on your sheep sounds like a serious problem, not to mention it's probably offensive to some of the women livestock on this forum.


 
And we thought you were out in the woods mountain biking.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> And I thought you would think I was just out in the woods mountain biking not sneeking up on the next ewe.



wearing the sheep boots on the mountain bike gave that away.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I wear sheepskin boots on the mountain, but I can't give it away.



 Spend more time in the bars, yelling " I'm soooo DrUnK.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 3, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> I spend all my time in  bars, yelling " I'm soooo DrUnK, and telling *HOT *guys that I won't cast a shadow in the morning, but only the livestock are interested!


 
Ewe, that's gross! Stick to the Bull-sauce, at least its legal!


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ewe, girls are icky. Bull-sauce is a feast on a bagel!




Try it on toast, put it in your cereal, brush ya teeth with it, for all I care. Make a Bull-sauce flavored protein shake. Some things don't need sharing.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Some things don't need sharing, like my Bull-sauce flavored protein shake. Try it!


 
Man you just can't get-off the Bull-sauce theme! Speaking of getting-off, there must be some very happy Bulls around your neck of the woods!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man I just can't get-off the Bull-sauce kick! Speaking of getting-off, I've made some very happy Bulls around my neck of the woods!



Sounds like you're quite the good Samaritan, going around making bulls happy and all.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm quite the good Samaritan, I go around making bulls happy, while making myself delicious Bull-sauce protein shakes!.


 
You must be strong like Bull, with ALL that daily protein ingestion!


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I am strong like Bull, with ALL my daily protein ingestion!



Are you vying with Iran for the bull semen market ?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I'm trying, with Ivan, for some bull semen at the market



I've never seen that at the markets that I go to.  I'm sure you and your partner can find a suitable source if you look hard enough though.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never seen that at the markets that I go to. My partner and me have found a suitable source at the Rock River.



Thats not the kind of protien I would be looking for. I do have to ask, after noticing that virtually all the cars are from CT and MA, can't you find a place down there to get your shakes from and leave us a family freindly swimming hole?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 15, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Thats the kind of protein I would be looking for! I'd like to find a place to get down, and shake my family friendly swimming hole?


 
Too hard-core for me brother! Just curious, is a Bull milking machine required at your family friendly swimming hole?


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Two wood-core skis for me brother!



Better than foam.


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


> My batter gets foamy .



Unless, your making pancakes, your under too much pressure


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I think wearing a raincoat is Better than foam.



Wow! Too much information man!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 15, 2009)

Time to resurrect this gem of a thread! It's prime for the summer crowd. So,...... who put meat sauce in my Zagnut anyway?


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 15, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I love cream sauce on my Zagnut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> I Haven't needed my zagnuts in a long time....



Damn bro...so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn bra...so sorry you had to see that.


Whoa, family site.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 15, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Who-ha, the family slut said, "I don't need no stinkin bra!"



Ok, why it be stinkin? And what kinda family u got bro?


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, why I be stinkin?



No showers in RI?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 20, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> No golden showers in RI?


 
Nope! Must be a Vermont thing! Recycling I'm guessing.


----------

